# A Few Other Things!



## rdm_magic

So, I know we mostly spend our time obsessing over sharp, and abrasive things, but right now I'm looking for some other stuff.
Namely, a pair of tongs, a probe, a grater, etc, all that 'other' stuff you carry in your kit.

Tongs would be used for stirring things like risotto in a pan, and plating. Grater for zesting and parmesan. What else do you guys carry? Any recommendations for the best of these items to avoid me buying some rubbish that can't stand up to pro usage?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

This might interest you: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4617-The-whole-kit!


----------



## rdm_magic

Those tongs look great.. but he doesn't say any branding?!


----------



## stevenStefano

I have heard that the Rosle tongs are supposed to be the best, I can't remember if they are the same as Rick's but I think they might be. You can get them here


----------



## mhlee

I'm not a pro, but I would recommend a Therampen for a probe (I'm assuming you're talking about a thermometer and not a remote probe/thermometer), and a Microplane for grating. 

I don't own a pair of Rosle locking tongs, but they do look really nice and they'll do less damage than my Edlund locking tongs that I have. (My Edlund tongs were cheap and take a beating.)


----------



## swarfrat

Yes, he said they're Rosle.

http://www.rosleusa.com/Tongs-cat112.html


----------



## Chefdog

mhlee said:


> I'm not a pro, but I would recommend a Therampen for a probe (I'm assuming you're talking about a thermometer and not a remote probe/thermometer), and a Microplane for grating.
> 
> I don't own a pair of Rosle locking tongs, but they do look really nice and they'll do less damage than my Edlund locking tongs that I have. (My Edlund tongs were cheap and take a beating.)



My assistant bought me a thermapen for Christmas, and it is awesome. From meats, to bread, to chocolate, it's hands down the best thermometer out there.


----------



## rdm_magic

I was thinking about a microplane for grating, anyone know which series would be the best? (http://us.microplane.com/microplanekitchenseries.aspx)

I think I'll try out some Rosle tongs too. Maybe a thermapen too, that might have to wait though. What else do you guys carry in that 'useful stuff' pocket?


----------



## Beohbe

rdm_magic said:


> I was thinking about a microplane for grating, anyone know which series would be the best? (http://us.microplane.com/microplanekitchenseries.aspx)



I just keep one of these in my kit:
http://us.microplane.com/microplaneclassicserieszestergrater.aspx.aspx

but I noticed they have a nice deal goin on if ya _need_ a spice grater:
http://us.microplane.com/microplanestockingstufferfactorydeal.aspx

rosle tongs are definitely nice, but I always seem to end up working in kitchens that are flush with tongs, so mine rarely leave my kit. Nice to have, though. And my thermo crapped out the other day, so I could use some suggestions in that department as well.

edit: my old thermometer was a cheap Taylor digital. Just checked out thermapens, seems kinda spendy. Are they worth droppin a hundo on?


----------



## ThEoRy

rdm_magic said:


> So, I know we mostly spend our time obsessing over sharp, and abrasive things, but right now I'm looking for some other stuff.
> Namely, a pair of tongs, a probe, a grater, etc, all that 'other' stuff you carry in your kit.
> 
> Tongs would be used for stirring things like risotto in a pan, and plating. Grater for zesting and parmesan. What else do you guys carry? Any recommendations for the best of these items to avoid me buying some rubbish that can't stand up to pro usage?



Rosle Locking Tongs. Perfection.
http://www.amazon.com/R%C3%B6sle-12916-12-Locking-Tongs/dp/B000PK55QE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365045121&sr=8-1&keywords=rosle+locking+tongs


----------



## Beohbe

rdm_magic said:


> What else do you guys carry in that 'useful stuff' pocket?



Plating spoons (I use roux spoons quite a bit. 1 perforated, one not. I have other spoons, but those 2 seem to be my "go-to" spoons), wine tool, fish spatula, tongs, microplane (I don't keep mine in the pocket, I keep mine in my actual roll, next to my ceramic rod), peeler, measuring spoons, pin bone tweezers, thermometer, basting brush, and sharpies/pens. I stuff other things in that pocket here and there, but those things mentioned above never seem to leave.


----------



## cookinstuff

Service I bring a few things, 
240 Mario Gyutohiki
Pierre sheepsfoot or butch harner stabber (opening sous vide bags)
Thermapen (priceless can read my waterbath temp in 2 seconds)
Fish tester
Nogent Peltex Fish Spatula
Small Offset Spatulas (smearing purees)
Delbert Ealy Damascus (Kunz) spoon
Gray Kunz large perforated spoon
le creuset silicon spatula spoon with wooden handle for risotto 
meat fork (spinning fresh pasta)
paint brushes
ceramic rod
waterproof marker for numbering sous vide bags
no name 6-8" non locking tongs (haven't tried rosle, can't get them here and don't want to order expensive locking tongs I haven't tried) I always break the locks off tongs anyway.
I think that's all I normally carry onto line on a regular day. I switch between the Mario, Mike Davis, Murray Carter and Stephan Fowler for my slicer needs, can't neglect these guys too much (I know this was supposed to be non knives, but they are too important)
The thermapen is great as well, if you do alot of sous vide items and regulating water baths is important get this, I used to waste maybe 10-15 mins a day just waiting on my thermometer, no more! 70$ was way worth it.


----------



## Beohbe

cookinstuff said:


> Service I bring a few things,
> 240 Mario Gyutohiki
> Pierre sheepsfoot or butch harner stabber (opening sous vide bags)
> Thermapen (priceless can read my waterbath temp in 2 seconds)
> Fish tester
> Nogent Peltex Fish Spatula
> Small Offset Spatulas (smearing purees)
> Delbert Ealy Damascus (Kunz) spoon
> Gray Kunz large perforated spoon
> le creuset silicon spatula spoon with wooden handle for risotto
> meat fork (spinning fresh pasta)
> paint brushes
> ceramic rod
> waterproof marker for numbering sous vide bags
> no name 6-8" non locking tongs (haven't tried rosle, can't get them here and don't want to order expensive locking tongs I haven't tried) I always break the locks off tongs anyway.
> I think that's all I normally carry onto line on a regular day. I switch between the Mario, Mike Davis, Murray Carter and Stephan Fowler for my slicer needs, can't neglect these guys too much (I know this was supposed to be non knives, but they are too important)
> The thermapen is great as well, if you do alot of sous vide items and regulating water baths is important get this, I used to waste maybe 10-15 mins a day just waiting on my thermometer, no more! 70$ was way worth it.



Where'd ya find a thermapen for $70? Or is yours a knock-off one? 
My $20 taylor digi takes readings pretty quick, but it broke the other day and it's the third one I've had in as many years. Was considering buying a thermapen from thermoworks, but they sell for $96 and that just seems like too much. I'd spring for one at $70 though... got a link?


----------



## sachem allison

every year thermapen has a $69 sale.


----------



## Beohbe

sachem allison said:


> every year thermapen has a $69 sale.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## sachem allison

they had it in January, I want to say they do it twice a year.


----------



## Beohbe

sachem allison said:


> they had it in January, I want to say they do it twice a year.



Yeah, I was just poking around the internet and saw people talking about it in Jan-Feb and June-July before that. Why couldn't my Taylor have broken 2 months ago? Meh, might just have to buy one full price. Just watched a couple videos comparing thermapen to other brands, and damn they are quick as hell. Must have.

How about this one from CDN?
http://www.chefsresource.com/cdn-qu...ter-red.html?gclid=CPeTvM6esLYCFcme4AodM3YAGw

They claim it uses a thermocouple instead of a thermistor just like the thermapen. Anyone have any experience with both?


----------



## rdm_magic

For 30$ I'd just spring the extra to be sure.

Ordered the Rosle tongs, 9 inch version. Microplane is on its way aswell. Anyone have any input on fish slices? What about large spoons (cant get Kunz in the UK it would seem)?


----------



## stevenStefano

If you're looking for a plating spoon Maxim does this one and it only costs about a tenner


----------



## cookinstuff

If you sign up on thermoworks email you will get a notification when they go up for sale, input on fish slices? not sure what you mean.


----------



## brainsausage

Beohbe said:


> I just keep one of these in my kit:
> http://us.microplane.com/microplaneclassicserieszestergrater.aspx.aspx
> 
> but I noticed they have a nice deal goin on if ya _need_ a spice grater:
> http://us.microplane.com/microplanestockingstufferfactorydeal.aspx
> 
> rosle tongs are definitely nice, but I always seem to end up working in kitchens that are flush with tongs, so mine rarely leave my kit. Nice to have, though. And my thermo crapped out the other day, so I could use some suggestions in that department as well.
> 
> edit: my old thermometer was a cheap Taylor digital. Just checked out thermapens, seems kinda spendy. Are they worth droppin a hundo on?



Yup. They frequently have sales, where you can score one for $60-80. Sign up for their emails.


----------



## daveb

I own two Thermapens, three if you count the one with the broken tip. (Don't drop it when its open) I've had occasion to use both the Maverick and CDN models, IMO both were cheap knock offs. 

Thermoworks does not offer much discount to retailers so most don't carry them. They are revered in the BBQ/smoking community so some of those retailers do. 

As mentioned above their mailing list offers periodic specials with discounted pricing, free shipping and refurb units. 

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/


----------



## Beohbe

Color me convinced. Just ordered a shiny new thermapen via the thermoworks website. Wish I could wait for a sale, but I have an immediate need for one now. I guess $96 isn't too too bad, considering I seem to buy a new digi every year. Maybe I'll buy a second for backup when they go on sale.


----------



## brainsausage

Beohbe said:


> Color me convinced. Just ordered a shiny new thermapen via the thermoworks website. Wish I could wait for a sale, but I have an immediate need for one now. I guess $96 isn't too too bad, considering I seem to buy a new digi every year. Maybe I'll buy a second for backup when they go on sale.



I've been thinking much the same myself.


----------



## mhlee

brainsausage said:


> I've been thinking much the same myself.



I'm thinking of getting another one as well even though I still have my first Thermapen. I've had it for close to ten years. 

It's so old, it's not even one of the splash-proof ones. Still, I've only had to change the batteries once, and have, at times, used it daily as a home cook. 

Lately, I've been primarily using it for deep frying. The thing goes up to over 500 degrees so frying is no problem. I never use my candy thermometers anymore.


----------



## Chefdog

stevenStefano said:


> If you're looking for a plating spoon Maxim does this one and it only costs about a tenner


 I bought one of these spoons, and while its cool, it's definitely more of a tasting spoon than plating spoon. It's pretty small, so unless you're doing only tasting menus, I'd also look for something bigger. 

You'll love the thermapen.


----------



## slowtyper

cookinstuff said:


> no name 6-8" non locking tongs (haven't tried rosle, can't get them here and don't want to order expensive locking tongs I haven't tried) I always break the locks off tongs anyway.



I have rosle tongs in Toronto for sale if interested. Brand new still


----------



## stevenStefano

If you're looking for a thermapen in the UK I noticed this. It's factory returns that they are selling a little cheaper than the new ones


----------



## rdm_magic

Got the rosle tongs, been using them for about two weeks now. After that, I can't work without them. Would highly recommend them to anyone, even if they are a little pricey.


----------



## Kriegs

microplane, microscale, turbocafe milk frother (works wonders on purees and soups during service), various sized forceps (not allowed to use tongs unfortunately), joyce chen shears, various spoons (kunz and demitasse a must), bowl scrapes, rikon peelers, butchers twine that i keep on a spool that i cut out of a deli lid, and more that I can't recall at the moment..oh..knives too I guess


----------



## Kriegs

oh yeah, fish spat, mini offsets and I always keep a mini icing knife that I tend to use as my go to fish spat...also as many cake testers and I can fit in to any which place I can find


----------



## rdm_magic

What do you use your demitasse spoons for?

I was going to buy a couple of Kunz spoons, but once JB included the postage to England, it came out at just over 100$ for 2 spoons haha, I might get a couple from Maxim


----------



## Kriegs

I mainly use them for small mise. we have a clam dish with a little salad of brunoised pickled ramps, preserved meyer lemons, pickled peppers, dehyed olivs and chives. messy on the fingers so perfect for demi spoons. also caviar make an occasional appearance on tasting fish so they get used there as well. kunz spoons are my go to for sure..I have others that I like more because they have character..but the kunz do the job every time.


----------



## rdm_magic

Hmm, interesting. I might just wait till I buy another knife from the States and ask them to order me a couple of Kunz spoons and add them in with the knife and price.. But obviously that means buying a new knife :biggrin:


----------



## rdm_magic

Infact, if anyone at all is posting a knife to the UK, and they dont mind, give me a pm and I'll send you the cash for some spoons to be put in wit the knife. Obviously if all parties involved are happy with that.


----------



## jgraeff

Other than knives I take tongs, micro plane, timers, fish spatula, strop, shears, homemade cheese cutter ( y peeler with guitar wire) markers, spoons, and that's really it, I have been wanting a thermapen and those tongs look nice but i hate locking tongs


----------



## kpeddie2010

I carry Joyce Chen scissors. And tomorrow shears but always reach for the Joyce chen. Also a global fish spat. A dozen kunz spoons,cake tester, flat offset spat, pallet knife spat, brushes, beriner, Kuhn rikon peelers,melon baller, couple ring mold and square molds, silicone sushi mat, small already cut parchment paper, notebook, camera, fish pliers, offset plating tweezers, Rosle tongs, camellia oil bottle, idahone ceramic rod just in case I neglect my edge for a week or so, micro plane, That's about I don't think I forgot anything else ohh yeah a five hour energy just in case I'm dragging hard that day


----------



## kpeddie2010

I meant tojiro shears


----------

